# 2009 12 Hours of Sebring: Audi Perspective



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The 12 Hours of Sebring is a staple on the American Le Mans Series schedule and this year marked the 100th race since the inception of the American Le Mans Series. This iconic endurance race may be half as long as Le Mans chronologically speaking, but racers here will tell you that the track’s multiple types of pavement combined with the Florida heat can be just as grueling as the French enduro. 
* Full Story *


----------

